# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] RAID: Shadow Legends - RaidBot [BlueStacks]

## DeathFromBelow

Current features 
- Fight chosen boss unlimited number of times, until all heroes in party max level, specified number of times.
- Buy Blue/Green shards from market.
- Get free shard from shop.
- Collect gems in mine
- Auto-level heroes in Sparring Pit.
- Get clan activity and rewards.
- Auto battle arena.
- Collect daily playtime rewards
- Collect mission/challenges/quests rewards.

Planned features:
- Autoswitch selected heroes for leveling.
- Sell selected items after battle.
- Pick enemy max team power and comp for arena.
- Much more.
- Memu and Nox emulator support.

Bot is FREE at the moment, feel free to use and report bugs.
Currently you need last version of bluestacks configured for bot.

- don't forget to read setup guide.

----------

